# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  I Phone 13 if that is what it is called?

## stbartshopper

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.tom...ce-specs-leaks

----------


## JEK

I find 9to5 Mac to be a good source. Or Appleinsider or MacRumors.

----------


## JEK

System-wide translation, Live Text translation, and other new options add useful new functionality to the iPhone. This guide highlights everything that's new with the Translate app and the translation features in *iOS 15*. 
*System-Wide Translation*

Apple in iOS 14 introduced a new Translate app that can be used to translate conversations from one language to another, and also added translation features to Safari.

In *iOS 15*, translation capabilities are expanding further and can be used system-wide. You can select any text anywhere in *iOS 15* and choose the new "Translate" option to translate it into your preferred language.

*Live Text*

*iOS 15* adds a Live Text feature that lets your *iPhone* detect text in any image or photo on your device. You can select text in images and it works like any other text on your *iPhone*.

You can copy text, paste text, and use the built-in system-wide translation feature to translate text. So if you're in another country and need to read a sign or a menu in a foreign language, you can snap a quick picture, highlight the text, and choose the translate option to see just what it says.
Live Text can be selected and translated in *Photos*, screenshots, Quick Look, Safari, and even live previews with the Camera app.
*Translate App*

In addition to the system-wide translation feature, Apple has made several improvements to the dedicated Translate app, which is designed for communicating with someone who speaks another language.
*Conversation Updates*

The Translate app's conversation feature has been updated to make it easier to get into conversation mode. Just tap on the Conversation tab in landscape or portrait view, which is located at the bottom of the Translate app. 

Chat bubbles have been added to the conversation mode so that it's easier to follow along with the chat.

*Auto Translate*

The Translate app is now able to auto translate speech without the need to tap on the microphone button when in conversation mode.

It automatically detects when you start speaking and when you stop, so the other person can just respond without the need for interacting with the *iPhone*.
*Face to Face View*

The conversation view has a face to face option so that each person participating in the conversation through the Translate app can see their own side of the chat.



*Language Selection Improvements*

Apple has made it easier to select languages through drop-down menus.


*Gu*

----------


## GMP62

Great info, John...thanks so much for posting.

----------


## JEK

Five iPhone Rumors You May Have Missed

----------


## JEK

One more rumor

Noted Apple analyst Ming-Chi Kuo says that the "iPhone 13" will have the ability to use satellite communications, thanks to a customized baseband In a note to investors, seen by _AppleInsider_ Ming-Chi Kuo says that the Qualcomm X60 baseband chip that Apple is predicted to be using in the "iPhone 13" will support low-earth orbit satellite communications. He bases this on Qualcomm's work with Globalstar, making the latter the most likely partner for the effort"There are many potential scenarios for Apple's business model cooperation with Globalstar," writes Kuo. "The simplest scenario is that if the user's operator has already teamed with Globalstar, the user can directly use Globalstar's satellite communication service on the iPhone 13 through the operator's service.

----------


## JEK

States that will be the first to support drivers license and other IDs in Apple Wallet

Apple has announced that Arizona and Georgia are to support Apple Wallet for state ID and drivers' licences in iOS 15, with six more states to follow.

Apple has long been preparing to have passports and other ID stored on iPhones, and iOS 15 will add support for it. Now the company has announced seven states that have signed on to accept ID through Apple Wallet.

Arizona and Georgia will be first, followed by Connecticut, Iowa, Kentucky, Maryland, Oklahoma, and Utah. At the same time, the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) is enabling selected airport security checkpoints to work with Apple Wallet.

----------


## cec1

> States that will be the first to support drivers license and other IDs in Apple Wallet
> 
> Apple has announced that Arizona and Georgia are to support Apple Wallet for state ID and drivers' licences in iOS 15, with six more states to follow.
> 
> Apple has long been preparing to have passports and other ID stored on iPhones, and iOS 15 will add support for it. Now the company has announced seven states that have signed on to accept ID through Apple Wallet.
> 
> Arizona and Georgia will be first, followed by Connecticut, Iowa, Kentucky, Maryland, Oklahoma, and Utah. At the same time, the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) is enabling selected airport security checkpoints to work with Apple Wallet.



AZ & GA . . . will Apple Wallet become subject to some bogus audit?

----------


## JEK

B156FD5C-0A55-43C9-83CF-3FDDA5259AF5.jpegApple's imminent "iPhone 13" lineup will see battery and camera improvements across the board, but won't see any price increases from the iPhone 12, a leaker has claimed.

]Max Weinbach shared a batch of "iPhone 13," "Apple Watch Series 7," and "AirPods 3" rumors via his PineLeaks Twitter account on Tuesday. In addition to details about the upcoming "AirPods 3," Weinbach also issued a handful of supposed details about Apple's next smartphones.

For example, Weinbach said that there will be no price increase for either the "iPhone 13" or "iPhone 13 Pro" models, contrary to some recent reports.



]The "iPhone 13" lineup will also see battery life improvements for each model. The "iPhone 13 mini," for example, could offer up to one additional hour of battery life, while the "iPhone 13 Pro Max" will have a 18% to 20% larger battery compared to the existing iPhone 12 Pro Max.
Although the two Pro models will feature similar battery components compared to their 2020 counterparts, they will pack batteries that are around 10% bigger. However, the battery life on the Pro models may be worse due to the higher power draw of the 120Hz ProMotion displays.
]On the camera side, the leaker claims that camera sensors will be able to receive at least 15% more light. The Ultra Wide camera sensor will be able to bring in up to 40% more light. There will also be improvements to video image stabilization and colors in Night Mode.
also notes that the "iPhone 13 Pro Max" will feature exclusive features not available on any other 2021 model.

----------


## JEK

DF8030B5-0780-4969-ABBF-0933B9FB58BB.jpg

----------


## cec1

> DF8030B5-0780-4969-ABBF-0933B9FB58BB.jpg



A birthday gift to you?

----------


## JEK

No, just my annual renewal! I use the Apple Upgrade program where you essentially rent the new model for a year and then can apply for the next one. Birthday dinner at TIALW tonight with a sleepover! Happy early birthday to you too!

----------


## cec1

> No, just my annual renewal! I use the Apple Upgrade program where you essentially rent the new model for a year and then can apply for the next one. Birthday dinner at TIALW tonight with a sleepover! Happy early birthday to you too!



Have fun & a delicious dinner!  Merci for early BDay wishes.

----------


## JEK

2 minutes and counting .  . .

IMG_4703.jpg

----------


## JEK

IMG_4704.jpeg

----------


## JEK

IMG_4705.jpeg

----------


## amyb

Oh so close!  Be strong, little grasshopper.

----------


## JEK

A marvelous test of the new iPhone 13 Pro and Pro Max in Africa!

https://vimeo.com/611538713

----------


## JEK

Incoming !

A95102E7-DB4D-421F-A6C7-ADD376409A2E.jpg

----------


## amyb

remain calm....almost there.

----------


## JEK

Loving it so far! Camera. Is crazy better and battery life is much improved. One small bug so far
80E4CB41-FAD0-45BA-B696-D457885B167C.jpeg


7B634601-B506-4A3D-A418-A3B7F9B9A2A9.jpeg

----------

